
Democracies to lose global economic dominance as authoritarian capitalism rises - Jerry2
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/07/05/democracies-are-on-track-to-lose-their-global-economic-dominance.html
======
basicplus2
Its time to grapple with the realisation that Capitalism does not equal
freedom, equality or democracy.

~~~
throwaway77384
Or preservation of the planet we require to run capitalism in the first place.

I feel as though this realisation was made among certain people (probably a
surprising number of them) decades ago.

The more power and influence you have, the less you are inclined to change
anything.

Therefore, capitalism, if unregulated, must inevitably lead to the extinction
of humankind.

Figuring out how to act as "one" on certain matters (rather than a bunch of
seven billion merciless competitors who will stop at nothing to get one up on
their neighbour), such as climate change, will be the greatest and most
decisive challenge humanity will ever face.

It'll be interesting to see where that goes.

